#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > 動物新聞剪影 >  >  動物...在人類心中到底是什麼？

## 綠豹子

今天早上看到的一則新聞：
美國奧克拉荷馬州，最近傳出駭人聽聞的虐待動物事件，有六隻小狗，居然被人在嘴巴塞了爆竹引爆，當場被活活炸死一歲半的土狗艾馬亞，憔悴地在草地上張望，似乎還不知道自己的六個小孩已經慘死奧克拉荷馬州一名婦女，是在一間空屋發現被炸死的小狗屍體，一旁還有爆竹的碎屑，她將倖存的兩隻狗，送到反受虐協會，其中一隻就是艾馬亞，另一隻四個月大的拉布拉多犬美樂蒂，全身也有多處燒傷，研判可能是被當作活靶虐待，不過當協會的人趕到現場時，小狗屍體已經不見，研判可能有人企圖湮滅證據，目擊者表示，事發當時曾看到一群青少年拿著煙火和打火機在附近徘徊，還有人聽到小狗哀嚎，協會已經提供一千美元懸賞，希望早日抓到狠心的嫌犯事實上在協會裡，這類受虐動物還真不少，牠們有些是遭人棄養，有些則是像艾馬亞和美樂蒂虎口餘生，等待善心人士認養，動物協會希望能幫他們找到新主人，重拾對人類的信任。
在昨晚，某台電視台有指出另一種是動物生死為樂趣的新聞，是指像古代娛樂中的鬥雞相似的案例，不過主角是狗，在指使之下與同類相互衝突，看了是真的是很難過…。
動物...在人類的心目中到底算什麼呢？是忠心的朋友？還是娛樂的工具？雖然有動物保護協會的存在，不過真的會好轉嗎？人總是要到事情發生了才知道後悔，但是到事後才去解決，喚不回的，總是活生生的生命…

----------


## Fenrir

..............(驚)
芬仔這樣天天給滿仔吃東西又不帶牠減肥算不算虐待阿= =?

----------


## 蒼木涼月

這就是人類..平時裝出一幅至高無上.然而背地裏陰險毒辣...
===
在人類的社會中.有"法律"規定不能殺人..但是.卻沒有多少條例說明.不能虐待動物. 
========
如果這些法律人類都能遵守...那麼..有些動物就不會出現"珍惜動物圖鑒"上了.

----------


## ocarina2112

>動物...在人類的心目中到底算什麼呢？

當然是算動物啊ㄧωㄧ

----------


## 蒼空之鷹

算啥啊...
1.動物
2.食物
3.寵物
4.愚物
5.賺錢之物

\(\*D*) ~ (*D*/)/  今天你要選哪一個 ? (倒數9秒中....

----------


## 蒼空之鷹

獸之音：早上四隻腳，中午兩隻腳，晚上三隻腳。請問這是什麼東西!
(很好猜喔!!! 不會的要打小屁股喔)

----------


## ocarina2112

是~~~~~~

住在阿克西斯的斯芬克斯換了個地方去了底比斯(逆襲的斯芬克斯..XDXD)
去了底比斯出了個謎語吃了他家的那個依底帕斯的人
他家的那個依底帕斯因為不爽斯芬克斯所以去報仇回了那家的那個斯芬克斯的謎底.....
...反正這個故事忘掉了就亂掰的所以下文略XD

於是...答案就出來了
解答是.....

折、疊、桌XD

早上吃早餐的時侯四隻腳
中午換便當的時侯用手拿所以把桌子折起來剩兩隻腳
晚上因為放太多東西所以斷了一隻腳剩三隻腳

這個故事又告訴了我們一件事....

買東西不可以只買便宜貨~@@
要慎選之後再下手才不會買買之後早早就壞壞去...XD

----------


## wood

人類?
剛出生是用爬的(手腳並用)
長大以後用兩隻腳走路
老了以後多了一枝柺杖
是嗎....

----------


## 蒼空之鷹

XD... 答案是無解的... 雖然 答案是：人 沒錯，不過其他東西也有可能達到這條件 ：[3]

----------


## Wolfang

> 在人類的社會中.有"法律"規定不能殺人..但是.卻沒有多少條例說明.不能虐待動物


我剛剛去翻了中華民國八十七年十月十三日三讀討論通過，八十七年十一月六日公佈施行的動物保護法，它的第一章總則第一條說：「為尊重動物生命及保護動物，特制定本法。動物之保護，依本法之規定，但其他法律有特別之規定者，適用其他法律之規定。」
第二章第五條也說﹙摘錄的﹚：「飼主對於所管領之動物，應提供適當之食物、 飲水及充足之活動空間， 注意其生活環境之安全、遮蔽、通風、光照、溫度、清潔及其他妥善之照顧
　　　　，並應避免其所飼養之動物遭受不必要之騷擾、虐待或傷害。」
還有第二章第十條規定：「對動物不得有下列之行為」第一項﹙節錄﹚：「以直接、間接賭博、娛樂、營業、宣傳或其他不當目的，進行動物之間或人與動物間之搏鬥。」

動物保護法一共七章，39條，規定還算詳細，只是這樣子夠嗎？如果說違反了這個保護法，應付多少法律責任？應該不多吧，罰罰錢，頂多警局過幾個夜....﹙我是還沒找到相關的處罰方式，不過應該不重吧﹚。

我自己也曾想過說，如果我養的動物被「人」弄傷了，萬一我要告弄傷稍我動物的人，那我除了告他虐待動物外，保護法第六條：任何人不得無故騷擾、虐待或傷害他人飼養之動物  之外，我是不是還能告他損毀私人之器物﹙不過後來想想...不對呀，他是活生生的，有感情的，怎麼可以用損毀器物這樣子呢？...所以後來就不曾再有此想法...我很蠢吧.*-*﹚

寶路公司的事件也是一個很好的例子，新聞不是說寶路公司早知道會有讓小狗們吃了會腎衰竭的飼料，還照樣賣....我說這樣子根本沒資格做萬物之靈。﹙註：雖然不知道這則新聞是真是假，如果是真的，那真的是....唉﹚

＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝分隔線＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝
DOG財團法人流浪動物之家基金會的網站http://www.hsapf.org.tw/
上面有法條，參考一下，順便請大家支持「愛心無限 一元專案」。網站裡有很多東西做的不錯喔

----------


## Fenrir

有法律條文但是不守....
條文在多也沒用...最重要的是改變人們的價值觀吧?
除非我們可以做到像動物星球的 某部片子 一樣...
(紐約動物特警的樣子...忘了名字了)

----------


## 狼馬

之前我也聽過一則在台灣發生的新聞 雖然不是虐待動物的 但是聽起來也很氣人..
有一飼主飼養一頭 有血統的雌犬 因為和附近的的土狗發生了關係那名飼主一器之下把那之土狗抓起來 然後用鐵鍊綁起來 隻後昭告相鄰有沒有 人是這頭土狗的主人 要他付出遮羞費... 但始終沒有人出面 於是他就說 要把牠拖去閹了 勉強送做堆 = =
其實以上的新聞都是從 人的角度去看的 如果 那飼主的理論可以用在人身上 那他兒子如果在外亂搞 那對方家人可不可以也把他兒子關起來 然後 如果他不願意出面 那就可以把他兒子閹了 直接送做堆好不好 ??

人們總是以自己的觀點去段定 動物的觀點 像養魚一樣 其實魚對於地盤都相當的重視 所以一個魚缸中 你養兩之魚絕對會打架 三隻就比較不會打架 一群 牠們就懶的打了 而且還會成為好朋友 動物的觀點其實都很簡單 不是以我為尊就是 你死我活 (對於魚的觀點而言)

在人的世界中 有很多很多的限制 所以才能造就現在的文明 但這些限制 對於動物而言 其實只是自找麻煩 /_\ 
雖然上次在 探索頻道也看到 獅子慘忍的一面 (一頭公獅把不是自己種的小獅子當場咬死) 但是想了一想 如果以我們人類中的道德限制而言 那是很慘忍 但是以獅子的觀念而言 那是為了鞏固自己的地位和確保小獅子都是自己的種...
所以 動物是用怎樣的眼光看我們人類 不知道有沒有人去想過 ?
所以這標題也可以改成..人類..在動物心中到底是什麼 ?

----------


## 雷諾-洛爾米特

我感覺越來越血腥了。。。。。。。

----------


## hosun

我的答案是，食物或非食物。

食物不是朋友 ,
朋友不是食物。

(除了克狼是我的食物加朋友外,其他也跟隨以上的原則。)

----------


## LSI狼

動物給我的感覺是，牠只是你〈妳〉生命中的一段過程，但你〈妳〉卻是牠整個一生！真心對待，負責到底，是給牠也是給你〈妳〉的生命尊重。

----------

